# Have Any of You Ever Successfully Bred Bettas?



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Share with us some tips or your Success Stories about Breeding Betta Fish

Many people find it frustrating to breed betta fish. So if you have tried why not share with other people your betta breeding success stories.

Are you a Betta Breeder? Then let others know more about yourself and while your at it, why not share some of your knowledge about betta fish care or tips about how to successfully breed bettas with others.

Share with us any info you have about breeding these great fish.
If anyone cares to make this a sticky as this can be a great subject to any one who like bettas and would like to breed them:fish10::fish5::fish10::fish5::fish10::fish5:

-Nathan :betta::betta::betta:


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Last summer I had successfully bred mine, out of the couple hundred fry that emerged I only had 3 survive to adults. I have pics in my album. I have been trying for 2 months now to breed the 2 I now have and no success yet, I have had eggs produced but then the bubble nest is completely gone in the morning along with the eggs. If I have any luck Ill post on here, but I got a lot of my info on the process from this forum. here are a few pics from last summer....
the first pic is one more grown.....

swimming fry......

more swimming fry.....


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for your input Dirtydutch4x hope you get it right next time !!!!!


----------

